# Request Access to the Canada forum



## Arachnopets

1. Must reside in Canada

2. Post in here that you would like to join  

Regards,

The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## TallgeeseTwo

Sign me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coldcase

Hi! Please add me to the Canada subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comemeism

Inv. me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrphoenix

Yes, please.  A related question - is there a way to filter the reviews so that only Canadian dealers/sellers result?  
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnopets

jrphoenix said:


> Yes, please.  A related question - is there a way to filter the reviews so that only Canadian dealers/sellers result?
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, there is not.


----------



## SchubertHelm

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team





Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Sign me up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrphoenix

jrphoenix said:


> Yes, please.  A related question - is there a way to filter the reviews so that only Canadian dealers/sellers result?
> Thanks!


Thanks for the response!


----------



## KezyGLA

Is there a European one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

KezyGLA said:


> Is there a European one?


Yes and I added you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Arachnopets said:


> Yes and I added you.


Excellent. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LiteraryRecluse

I live in Canada. Please add me. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baglizzard

Add me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manga Rachnid

Sign me up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpusvonpork

I'd like to join the Canadian group please. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carlosp

Sign me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jellyfish Jenni

I live in BC, Canada
Please add me, and Happy Canada Day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moebius

Sign me up please. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan

Please sign me up.  thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KooBea

Can I be added please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cbotable

Hey, I'd like to join!  Can you add me, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zchristina

Hey, I would like to be added as well please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitcaliber

Sign me up please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MotherofSpiders

Please sign me up, thanks!  (noticing all the Please and Thank you's for the Canadian forum requests)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## amriko

Sign me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyantula

Invitation please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jscovez

Would you please add me to the Canada subforum, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamie M

Add me please so excited to find out this exists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Georgia B

I'm interested thanks! 

From Calgary with love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boxcar8

May I be added please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnodizz

Please add me 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mpurther

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Can you add me to the the Canadian subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiruma26

I would like to be added in this canadian subforum pls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Varla Einin

Can I be added please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Agrajag

Need and invite please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Queen

I'd like to join please add me   I'm new to arachnoboards and still learning how to navigate the site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AW462

Hi, please add me to The Canada forum. I'm in Van BC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhiamon

Sign me up please!~~~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhiamon

AW462 said:


> Hi, please add me to The Canada forum. I'm in Van BC


me 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RazzyMcSnazzy

Hello, could you add me please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gossamer

Please add me as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurelie

S


Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I want to join!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Truetran

I would like to be added!

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Eligos

I would like to be added!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ponkan

Sign me up too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noah Loiselle

Sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## silverhaze269

Another Canadian here! Can I get a sign up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlleyKat

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



Please add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shannon1978

Join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jin

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lory13

Can I join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

May I be added, please? Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

I would like to be added to the Canadian sub-forum please, if possible.  Much appreciated, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunn

Redirecting my interest here! Please add me haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RSFoolish

Can I please be added to the Canadian sub forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MyUsername

Hello!
I'm brand new here (as of 30 seconds ago!) would it be acceptable for an invitation to the Canadian subforum regardless?
Thank you for your consideration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuckmater

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Please add me up! I'm from Ontario, Canada!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LittleTs

Sign me up please!   Would be nice to find others pretty local with Ts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arrow01

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like to join please


----------



## Arachnopets

Arrow01 said:


> I would like to join please


Sorry, not going to happen. See number 1 for the reason why. 

Debby


----------



## Ubastat

Brand new here, could I join the subforum please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batmantis

I’m new as well and would like to join please and thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alissav

Hi! I would like to join the subforum. 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## combelack

looking to join as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinny2915

Hello, may I be added to this group?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RonnyT

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I live in Canada, would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kindred Sindler

I Live in Canada and would like to join, eh! thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brownforrest

I live in Canada. I would like to join. Please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SIvanski

Please sign me up for the Canadian boards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I live in Ontario. Please add me. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McGruder

Hi! I'm new, could I join the Canada forum? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kasstro

I would like to join the Canada forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asev

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I`m new here,  and would like to join.   in southern Ontario.

   Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kimora

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Can you add me please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kimora

Kimora said:


> Can you add me please?


And where is the subforum? Hahaha


----------



## Arachnopets

Kimora said:


> And where is the subforum? Hahaha


Towards the top of the page. Under "International Forums". Between "Arachnoboards Information" and "Tarantulas".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kimora

Arachnopets said:


> Towards the top of the page. Under "International Forums". Between "Arachnoboards Information" and "Tarantulas".


Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PoorCrickets

Hey, could I please join the subforum aswell. From Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Planetzack

I would love to be added to the Canadian forum please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juggy2020

Sign me up please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SidPulchra

Can I Join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonnyrogs22

Hey there, I live in Barrie, Ontario. Could you please add me! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheSanguineSaint

I would like to join please and live in London Ontario Canada.
Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fluffie

Im from Winnipeg, Manitoba
Hook it up with the invite <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abdulkarim Elnaas

I would like to join, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LizardQueen1981

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Please add me to the sub forum. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaieSauvage

Can I come too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## danharvey27

Can i join ?
Im in winnipeg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violins77

I'd like to join please! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kotaro

I'd like to join as well! First time owner from Mississauga ON!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ken21

I'd like to join, currently reside in Ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Bell

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Opalesce

Yes please! I'm in AB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TaylorL

Yes please, sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diantha

Hi I'm Canadian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Me too please! Kitchener, Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Denis Potvin

Hi, I live in Ontario, Canada. I'd like to join the Canadian sub-forum please. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sillver

Can I also be added, I also live in ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnObeseHippo

I live in Canada. Being let in would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Derp

Add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TATA

Toronto Canada, please add

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancealot2020

Yes please. I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spherical

I'd like to join, from Saskatoon SK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarahsaur

Can I please be added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jotunn

Dibs please. Kitchener, Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vsyop

Please sign me up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teejrocks

Calmar, Alberta over here, hook me up please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milkytokes

Add me please!! i live in canada and interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyD

I'm in London Ontario and would be interested as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bree24

Please add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sapzei

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hey I would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyleR2202

Hamilton, Ontario here! I’d love an add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff Bouchard

Can you add me as well please? Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linwizard69

Sapzei said:


> Hey I would like to join!


I would like to apply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jhilde

Please add me to. Thanks eh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyrognathus

Add me please! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sae Kuro

Please add me ^.^ Located in Ontario Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ketamine

me please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheLoneT

Add please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mork

Add me to the subforum or I will complain mildly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasT

I'm in Nanaimo BC And I'd like to join.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apneasitia

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like to join please. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Russette

Please add me to the sub-forum. I live in Alberta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yougrowgirl

Please add me to the Canada sub forum. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rustandsky

I live in Quebec, Canada and would like to join please.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mulmix

Can I be added as well please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nirasu

I would like to join too! Thank you! (How do I access the canadian forum once added?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shannel

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello I'm from toronto. I'd love to join please )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowy Snowman

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I'd like an add

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seagull

i live in british columbia i'd like to be added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hopeless

Please sign me up. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASASA2

I reside in Toronto, Canada.
Please add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yeeteth

Hi, im in ontario, i would love to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Therealybtk

I'm from Vancouver British Columbia id love to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nathan haydon

Canada Ts for the win sign me up please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yean

Would like to have access as well! From Winnipeg MB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostInExotics

I'd love to join! I'm in Vancouver, BC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarge

Sign me up please, I reside in Edmonton, Alberta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stefan09

Sign me up please and thanks, Toronto Ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brainstorm

Id like to be added to the sub forum please and thank you, I live in alberta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scottcanada

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like to join.  I am trying to find out how to get a centipede.  It seems to be pretty hard here in Canada.  Any help wold be very much appreciated.  Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drizzliz

I would like to join the subforum. Live in Montreal.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula

Fraser valley british columbia i too would like to join please  now that i finally found it lol maple syrup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex Bezzina

Hey, can I be added?  Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truemane

Long time reader, first time poster, proud keeper of a beautiful Ybyrapora diversipes.

I live in the big T.Dot (near it anyway, I can see it from my house) in the frozen northern wastelands of the People's Republic of Canadia.

I can has forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerbear

Hello! New member here, and I'd like to join the Canadian sub forum please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ann Device

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would also like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sathane

I would like to join the Canadian Sub Forum please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BerleyQubed

Hi! I live in toronto. Id like to be added to the sub! Just looking to make some new tarantula friends <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Meesh

I'd like to join the subforum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ger87

Sign me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keskinen

Sign me up please for the Canada Forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Lee

Canada sub forum? Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martin hogue

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


invite me please im from montreal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asunshinefix

Me too please! I'm in Ontario

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malcontent

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Oh oh me too please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blamo

Me as well I’m in Vancouver, please and thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jayson1974

New member. 2nd post. Live in Ontario...bit north of London...near Goderich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshLiggs

Please add me when you get a chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamsica

I'd like to be added to the Canada subforum please, I'm from Ontario!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AverageTy

Could you please add me! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelala

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello, I am a Canadian member and would like to join this forum. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoriH

Hello! I'm a new Canadian member...may I join please? Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderphil360

Je viens du Canada, pouvez-vous m'ajouter? Je vous remercie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Spiderphil360 said:


> Je viens du Canada, pouvez-vous m'ajouter? Je vous remercie


Please note that this is an English speaking website ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderphil360

Arachnopets said:


> Please note that this is an English speaking website ..


Yeah  ! I know!  My cell. Always translate  in french


----------



## Travis Albert

Canadian would like to join sunforum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## George Pinter

Hello! I'm a Canadian member. Can you add me please? Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tylocimex

Just joined in general, but I am also a Canadian Member, may I also be added? Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattVonTofu

Can I be added? Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## karmacabre

Hello

In Ontario, and I'd like to be added to the Canadian subforum! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kieren hayes

hi! i'm in BC, can you add me to the subforum please? thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xandra lynn

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brad R

I’m In British Columbia, Canada can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trilluki

Hello, I would like to join the subforum please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spodermin

Please add me! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garetyl

Canadian subforum???  Can I join, I'm from Montreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thebronzedragon

I live in Nova Scotia may I please be added to the Canadian subforum? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Callobius

I would like to be added please - from BC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike79

I live in surrey B.C. Canada please add me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryantula

I would like to sign up too please! Thank you


----------



## Arachnopets

Ryantula said:


> I would like to sign up too please! Thank you


You are already a member.


----------



## Gaultier7

Please sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nino Santos

Please add me.. From calgary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NuigurumiOtaku

Is it too late to join? If not I'd like to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krystyna77

Will you please add me? I’m in ON. Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry Clydesdale

I live in Quesnel bc in the northern interior please add me. I’m in the process of getting my first T. _Brachypelma albopilosum Sling _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfConscious

I would like to join as well, please and thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

Please add me to the Canada sub forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zephed

Zephed1980 formerly Zephed formerly owner of Heint-xotics. Sean from Peterborough, ON and looking to get back on the boards. It's been a long time, been a long time, been a long lonely lonely lonely lonely lonely tiiiiime... lol


----------



## Babushka131

I'm from Ontario, Canada and I'd like to join thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackwind

I would like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katelyn Gibson

Please add me! thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessehbear

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Can I be added to the Canadian forum please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casey Solowan

I’d like to join !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehiddenpath

I live in Canada and would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quarters

Add me please
BC, Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austan

Add me 
Ontario, Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DRodrigue

I would love to be added please.
I live in Quebec, Canada.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColleenW

I live in BC, Canada, please add me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderwrangler

I am in Northern Ontario. Please add me. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AracnoDreams

Please add me to the Canadian forum 
From Golden B.C Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jadio

Would like to be added please. Ontario here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phanny

I would also like to join the Canadian forum. From Quebec.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## muffinmittz

Would like to join Canadian forum. Saskatchewan here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schrade

Hi,

Please add me.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aline

I'd like to be added please! From Montreal QC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xannwich

Saskatoon, Sask ) Add pls <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Awa77

From Beautiful British Columbia, and would like to be added too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPG

Would like to join, thanks!
From Ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CruzAnter

Hello I would like to join!
From Vancouver,
Thx!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokeyguy

Please add me to the sub forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnastasiaDivana

Please sign me up ^-^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Laroche

Can you sign me up please? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshLiggs

Add me please!


----------



## Arachnopets

AshLiggs said:


> Add me please!


You are already a member of that forum. You requested back on Jan 16th and were added then: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/how-to-join-the-canada-subforum.293046/page-8#post-2886434


----------



## Hannahs Herps

Could I please be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kinglou

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


please sign me up, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lily Hamilton

Located in Ontario. I’d like to be added please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lindze

id like to join the canadian forum please


----------



## Arvin John Virrey

I live in red deer canada, can I join please?  Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Lindze123 said:


> id like to join the canadian forum please


@Lindze123 - Contacted you privately.


----------



## DeusExLuka

Looking to be added to the Canadian subforum. Saskatchewan here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThunderWolf

Sign me up please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Victor78

I would like to join.  Seems like a pretty good spot to learn.  Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderman123321

I am from Ontario can you add me to the form please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rorybory

I live in Ontario and I'd love to join, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpio Fam

I live in BC and would like to join. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melody102

Hello, I would like to join please! I’m in Southern Ontario 



Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kayjay

Yes please! (I live in Saskatchewan)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AliciaMarie

May I please be added? Winnipegger here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qcJiarui

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Let me join plz
SVP
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoSci

I'd like to be added, also. I reside in Ontario, Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oscart47

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Can I get signed up as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blazed

I live in Red Deer, Ab can  I join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoGeek

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Sign me up plz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeremyu

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Would like to join


----------



## Arachnopets

Jeremyu said:


> Would like to join


As I already *mentioned to you* in the Canadian section, you have already been added. You would not have been able to post in there if you had not been.


----------



## Jeremyu

Arachnopets said:


> As I already *mentioned to you* in the Canadian section, you have already been added. You would not have been able to post in there if you had not been.


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlytherinAway

could i be added?


----------



## Arachnopets

SlytherinAway said:


> could i be added?


No, you can not. Please see the *very first post* as to why you can not be added.


----------



## Kaytiwilk

Could I please be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CRose1414

I'm from Canada. Sign me up please. !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RowanFG

Ontarian here, please hook me up.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SiwolfSiSi

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



I would love to join!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicolasC

New to the hobby, live in MTL, please add me to the Canadian forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chappie

Newbie here living in Alberta. Could I be added to the forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coyotesongs

Please let me know how to join the Canadian forum. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alaska

Id love to join! Located in British Columbia, Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnotherStar

Im in BC Canada, please add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redruff

Hello from Ontario. Please add me in. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## queengohma

In Ontario, invite please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nino Santos

Calgary alberta.. May i join the sub forum please


----------



## Arachnopets

Nino Santos said:


> Calgary alberta.. May i join the sub forum please


You are already a member.


----------



## Nino Santos

Arachnopets said:


> You are already a member.


Ohhh didnt know.. My bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaance

I live in Canada, please sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MightyMaus

Please sign me up!! Nova Scotian here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kanadskiy

Ontarian here, could I be added please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoitseric

Can I get added please. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trent74

New here fairly new to the hobby. Alberta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## datafox7

Would like to join, please! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Add me please... Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jnet

Me please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trent74

Please add me!


----------



## Arachnopets

Trent74 said:


> Please add me!


Showing that you were already added.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jaetomas03

Hello, i’d like to join the forum please. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoldTrue

Add please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryvolt

Please add me as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chirp Chirp

Vancouver here. Add me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loyle

Hi! Can your add me up please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grandsouls

Live in Alberta Canada, looking to expand my collection!!! 
Add me please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fannak

Sign me up Please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocket Leafeon

I'd like to be added please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gitm

Would like to be added to the Canada forum =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Appropriator

I'll join in too, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikesparks

Sign me up!!!! Please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redjunior

In calgary, canada. Can I be an addition here? I'll talk your ear off about jacksoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebourne

Ferrachi said:


> Add me please... Thanks


Add me to canada board please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## astrocg

Hi, I'm from Ontario and I would like to join this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Royalty

Canadian here  Add me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderqid

Alberta here! Add me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melamii

Ontario, add me please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachi

Looking to join and learn! Please sign me up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superfloree

In Quebec, I'd like access please :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ligersharks

Hi, please add me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jay444

Quebec! Please add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maratre

Hi! I'd like to joint it please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paolo G

please add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahrachnovin

I'd love to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylast

add please!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigdizzy

please sign me up Canada saskatchewan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTallOne

ontario canada here  access please and thankya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## noctambule22

I would like to join the Canada forum please. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amethyst Arts

I would like to join the Canadian form, I'm from Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForestGirl

I'd like to join, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cassey

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Sign me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robbie P

Hi there! From Niagara Falls Ontario. would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea838

Hi from Alberta!
Please sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChienMauvah

Add me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spitfire86

Can I please be added. Located in Ontario. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## disgustinglycute

Alberta! Add me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## olll

Me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyBird

Can I please be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chappylips

From Nova Scotia, and would like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacat

Hi hi, I'm from Quebec! Would like to join if it's still a thing..!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## falrantula

I'm from Toronto! Please add me, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kay2Kay

Hello, I live in Alberta please add me i'm new around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## benstone

Hi I am interested.


----------



## birdnatured

I'm in British Columbia!  Could I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelise25

I'm in Manitoba, can I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadyne

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



Sign me up please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Hello from Alberta! Could I be added, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JCtrini

Hey there from Alberta invite me please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Toecutter

Alberta.

Speak friend, and enter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kitsune

From Victoria, please add?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## downsalad

Hi! I'm a new owner from Vancouver BC who would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BreSol

New T mama in Vancouver. I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canada Ant Colony

I live north of Toronto. Join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IdSav

I would like to be added, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 5ubv3rsion

Albertonian here!  I'd love to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lunacharlie

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kasaobake

Can you please add me to the Canada forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bt89

I would like to be added please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MortRouge

Hey! I live in Thornbury, Ontario. Access to the Canadian forum would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Volkswachter

Ontario resident here, sub-forum me please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjaminn

BC, Canada Sign me up!

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DexExotic

Please add me to the Canadian forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irminia

May I have access to the Canadian sub forum please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sparti2000

Hey, new member here, I would love access to the Canadian forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gone Girl

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Please add me to Canada!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouletbleu

TallgeeseTwo said:


> Sign me up please!


Hi, sign me up please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graziafiore

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



Hi, can I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BabyBearT

Hi! May I please join? I’m a Canadian citizen but currently living in the States... But I’m moving back to Canada (Langley, BC) in a month and a half, and I’d really like to get some input on importing my sweet Brazilian Black (_Grammostola pulchra)_


----------



## Arachnopets

BabyBearT said:


> Hi! May I please join? I’m a Canadian citizen but currently living in the States... But I’m moving back to Canada (Langley, BC) in a month and a half, and I’d really like to get some input on importing my sweet Brazilian Black (_Grammostola pulchra)_


I'm sorry, but only those that currently reside in Canada can be added. Once you move, please make sure to change your profile location and you can request in here again. In the meantime, feel free to ask your importing question in the main forums.

Debby


----------



## HellBoundSaint

Hello may I be aloud to join the canadian forum please, currently reside in toronto canada. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jasonardo

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



Add me please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oogwaymaki

Me too I live in toronto here looking for jumping spiders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2Across

Hi, I would like to join the Canadian board on the forums, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilligan

Hello, could I please be added to the Canadian forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gone Girl

Gone Girl said:


> Please add me to Canada!





Gone Girl said:


> Please add me to Canada!


Want to join Canadian board please.


----------



## Arachnopets

Gone Girl said:


> Want to join Canadian board please.


You were added the first time you asked.


----------



## AveryTheTarantulaFan

I'll join, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braden

Whats different about the Canada forum? Just Canadians only?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

Let me innnnn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lilith the Tarantula

lunacharlie said:


> Me please





Graziafiore said:


> Hi, can I join?


Hi, I live in canada and I would like to join the canadian board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lunarsinverts

Hi can you please add me?


----------



## Arachnopets

lunarsinverts said:


> Hi can you please add me?


Sorry, but only those that reside in Canada can join. Your location says " Somewhere over the rainbow".


----------



## Rhondabelle

Could I please be added to the Canada board?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colemanl86

Arachnopets said:


> Sorry, but only those that reside in Canada can join. Your location says " Somewhere over the rainbow".


I’d like to join please!



Colemanl86 said:


> I’d like to join please!


It literally says Ontario, Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CanadianDee

I'd like to be added please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lobstersign

I would like to be added to the Canadian sub forum please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedLettuce0126

May I please join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## enitsirhc

I'd like to be added to the Canadian sub as well please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jude456

I'd love to be part of the Canadian sub!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crosscountry

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


 Hi,
How can I join the Canada forum side please. Thanks


----------



## Arachnopets

Crosscountry said:


> Hi,
> How can I join the Canada forum side please. Thanks


You literally quoted the reason as to why your request to join is denied (see number 1). 

Debby


----------



## Vanessa

Arachnopets said:


> You literally quoted the reason as to why your request to join is denied (see number 1).
> 
> Debby


Then how is she going to get access to the information regarding moving her tarantulas across the border? Other threads in the main forum have been moved to the Canadian forum, so that isn't an option. What other option is there?


----------



## Arachnopets

Vanessa said:


> Then how is she going to get access to the information regarding moving her tarantulas across the border? Other threads in the main forum have been moved to the Canadian forum, so that isn't an option. What other option is there?


This thread is for asking about requests for joining ONLY. It is not for discussions. You want to discuss something, message me privately.

With that said, I will humor your post once and only once. You are misguided. This is the ONLY option. Any requests for information about moving to another country should NEVER, I repeat NEVER, be moved to the country's private forum. If they are, report them and they will be moved back. We leave it in the public forums, so they can obtain answers BEFORE they move. Once the person moves to said country, ONLY then will they be granted access (if they request it again), as those forums are supposed to be specific to local content. Any general posts in nature MUST be in the main forums.

Their thread requesting help and advice is still located in Tarantulas Questions and Discussions (in the main forum) right here: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/tarantulas-canada.340299/

The rules are crystal clear. I do not know how to baby it down any further than I already have.  "*1. Must reside in Canada*". What is not clear about that?


*One last time, if you, or anyone, wishes to discuss this further, message me privately. Any further posts not requesting access will be removed.*


Debby


----------



## wolfkissed

Hi I would like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErgonomicGrip

I'd like to join the canada forum please! I'm from southern ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwagOrLee

Please add me  I'm in Québec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin06

I would like access to the Canada subforum <3 B.C.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan467

Can you add me too? I've been trying to figure out how to join as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gentlemancorpse

I'd like in as well, located in Vancouver here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neo0311

I would like to join the Canadian server. Location ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mycomang

Another from ontario, I would like to join the Canadian server please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VitaV

Hi there! I would like to join the Canadian server please! From Vancouver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WalkersWebs

please add me in , in Ontario


----------



## Arachnopets

WalkersWebs said:


> please add me in , in Ontario


I checked your profile and it shows that you are already a member. If you can not see that forum, please start a private conversation with me.


----------



## polly

I'm from Toronto! I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamahakki

i'd like to join please!!! i'm from Vancouver Island, BC!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lori laine

id like to be added, im in winnipeg manitoba canada,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aloriathezombie

Me too please!! I’m on Vancouver island, bc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kirstielol

I'm new to Arachnoboards and would like to join! I'm from southern Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsuga

Please add me, I'm in Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maddijade

I’d love to be added! I am from Edmonton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sadhbh

I'd like to be added! I'm in Victoria, BC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peepeepella

I would like to be added. Location is Ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xMissMichix

Hi!  
I'm in Ontario, and I'd like to join.
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moe778

I'd like to join please, im from burnaby bc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samuel85

From Ontario Canada. Requesting to join please


----------



## Arachnopets

Samuel85 said:


> From Ontario Canada. Requesting to join please


You were already added when you requested, the first time, the day you joined.


----------



## spidermom92

I'm in Vancouver, BC, Canada. Requesting to join please! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnoborj

Requesting to join, from Winnipeg, MB. 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gogyeng

Hi.
I've just relocated to Quebec, and wondering if I could join the Canadian forum please.
Gogyeng


Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Accepted

Can I get access to the Canadian forums, please? And thank you. I'm in BC, Canada.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steverton

Hello I would like to join the Canadian subforum. I'm from northern Ontario and it's hard to find spiders here. Thanks for your time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boanoah

I'd like to join the Canadian subforum please, Edmonton, Alberta here.

Thank you for your time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fluxi

I live in Vancouver, BC. Could you please add me. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PogMan

From BC, add me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tamra

I live in Alberta Canada. Sign me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AvicAmy

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I’d like to be added please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathvyper6819

Hey! I’d love to join as well! 
from St. John’s, Newfoundland, Canada!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wuff

New member from Toronto, would like acces to the Canadian boards  Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lizzylou

Please add me, I'm in Saskatchewan.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xerexal

Invite please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James83

I like to join the Canadian forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan1987

I'm Canadian. I would like to join please!I reside in BC! I would like to meet some spider dealers/keepers in Canada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Jonathan1987 said:


> I'm Canadian. I would like to join please!I reside in BC! I would like to meet some spider dealers/keepers in Canada


@Jonathan1987  You were already added this past Wed (Aug. 18th, 2021).


----------



## recoveredbadboy

I’m from Hamilton Ontario and would like to be added please and thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samuel1985

I'd love to join thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BiloBilo

From Winnipeg, 
Sign me up please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maddijade

*Edit- I’m a dummy. Figured it out right after this. Thank you! 

I’m not sure if I have been added or not… or if I have where to find the forum if I have…sorry for my incompetence!

I’m from Edmonton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugbundle

I’d like to be added, please and thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noah P

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Canadian (Ontario)  lurker here who'd like access to the Canadian forum.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonny2shoe

I live in ontario

Im from sudbury. Please add

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moroes

Canadian here who lives in Ontario. I'd like to join please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## amblygrey

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I would like to join please!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jrtseven

me join pls!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## amnira

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi I'm new and I'm from Ontario, Canada. Please add me, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HawkAlot

I would for sure  from BC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## meekeresidae

I'd like to be added please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rhasexo

Could I join please? I'm from Ontario. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouletbleu9090

Hi, I would like to be added please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jeebo

Hi everyone.  I live in Winnipeg and am thinking about getting my first tarantula.  Would love to join the forum for discussion and advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Koifish05

I would like to be added as well. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratty

Please add me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thorsicequeen

Please add me, Kelowna BC, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TPerfectStorm

Add me please, I live in Canada  Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## that1ocelot

Hey there! I would live to be added. Based in St. John's, NL. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twiggy1995

Hi there,

Yeah, I'd like access to my own country's forum, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ogspiders

Id like to join the canadian forum pls! Im form Quebec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Developer

I’d like to join! I’m located in ON.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goyim12

Hello i am from sudbury  ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiarec

Hello, id like to be added, from Quebec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linzc79

New here! Can I please be added. I'm from Ontario. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The old guy

Please sign me up.  Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solitaire

Canadian here…I’d like to be part of the “Canada Forum”.
How will I know if I’ve been added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AraMoon

Hey I'm from Vancouver BC and would like to be added as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Boucher

Can I be added please  !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Steve

New to the site, could I be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jess666

Hi I'd like to be added. I'm in Toronto, Ontario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OBTYAYOUKNOWME

From Vancouver, can I please be added too? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QueenPogo

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I live in Canada and would like to join this group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheAuduxity

I live in Ontario and would like to join this group, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpartANTS

hello
I'm from Canada / Quebec
add me please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jake7917

hello im from alberta can I join the Canadian forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oli769oli

Hello, I would like to join,

Quebec, Canada 

Thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cptrico

Sign me up please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrepidClover

Newbie from Southern Ontario and would like to join.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chiiroptereh

Hello! Vancouver Islander here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aracan

Requesting invitation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zyphonix223

Hi, I'd like to join. Live in Vancouver bc. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Japanda

Yes please! Edmonton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fpfranco

Hi, from Vancouver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SevenDead

I would like to join Canadian group please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MourninggloryT

I’m from Vancouver, BC and would like to join, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izzyarthro

If the canada subforum still exists id like to be added, from montreal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiruma26

Can i join please? I'm from Toronto. Thanks


----------



## alexcrete

Can I be added please ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Hiruma26 said:


> Can i join please? I'm from Toronto. Thanks


You were already added back on Sept 15, 2017,* when you first requested*.


----------



## UtilityTurkey

Can I be added please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lowkeysmitty

Hey! I’d like to join this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mtisdale

Please add me to the Canada subforum

TYIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elorine

I would like to join the canadian forum please im in bc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhiteMoss

Add me please. Ontario here ( sadly lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MallShoggoth

Seems I forgot to do this when I joined! I live in Montreal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainyFrog

Hi,
I'm in Quebec, i would like to join the CANADA part of the forum, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## margott

Sign me up please and thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FangcoSweater

Me too please! Calgary here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freemary407

Hello! I’d like to join the Canadian forum please. I’m in Quebec.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DianaT

Hi! I live in Canada and would love to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vietnamegiantcentipede

Can I be added please?


----------



## Arachnopets

vietnamegiantcentipede said:


> Can I be added please?


Sorry, you can not. Please see the *very first post* as to why you can not be added.


----------



## underthegrove

Hi, I'd like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulamoss

I would love to be added!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulagecko

Canada  my home and native land, may I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yashua

Canadian here, could I get added~ thank you~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pedipalpsrach

Hello! Are you still adding people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PinkIndie

Deeply deeply interested in joining the cool kids forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinach

Hello from Vancouver Island!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedJapanda

Lemme in from Edmonton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookeebish

Could I be added please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shapspiders

Hi there from Esquimalt BC would like to join Canadian forum please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaitlinE

Hello, could I please be added to the forum. 100 Mile, BC. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwarf Star

I would like to join in the fun, from here in Nanaimo Canada!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiejiabaolong

Located in Regina,Sk, how to access Canada forum pls!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arobustus

Hello, from Vancouver BC, can I be added please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pirripon

Hi! May I be added to the Canadian Forum please? Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paolo G

please add me i'm from manitoba


----------



## Arachnopets

Paolo G said:


> please add me i'm from manitoba


You were already added *the first time you requested access*, back on 4-29-2020.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HarryBowls

Me too!, from Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CENTIFLO

Hello, I'd like to know more informations! Could I be added please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## That Critter

Hello, located in Alberta! I'd like to be added please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shayke101

Hello, from Ontario and would like to be added to the Canadian forum please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SheepyStuff

Hello, I'm from BC and would like to be added to the Canadian forum please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jurgenl31

Hi, I’m located in Ottawa ON and would like to be added. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the laughing spider guy

hello all I'm a Canadian eh, and would like access to this forum . sorry if this message bothers any one eh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cole1986

Hi,

I live in Canada and would love to be added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brainfart111

I live in Nova Scotia Canada. Please add me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brodeep

Live in BC, requesting access to Canadian forum please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AtoZ

Sign me up please! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvieBunn

Located In BC Canada! Would like to join this forum plssss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## purplejohto

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


hi! i'm new to AB but i live in toronto and would like to join the canada forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76

Hello, Please add me to the Canada forums.
I have moved to Calgary, Alberta (in 2017)
I have recently returned from a prolonged absence (this past September)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mountaindani

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I am Canadian  please sign me up, eh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordan Compton

Victoria BC!!!! Sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Jordan Compton said:


> Victoria BC!!!! Sign me up


It appears you already have access, since May 10, 2022.


----------



## rosehips

Torontonian! Would love to be added, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NoraBeth

Hi! Vancouver, BC  I would like to join the Canadian forum please & thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hfast

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Please sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PorAmorArt

May I please be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## idonthaveatarantula

Can I be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmashleeAnne

I live in Ontario

I would like to be added thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mamabear

Hi ! I would like to join please .I am from montreal , Quebec. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pedipalpable

I'm from Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada and would like to be able access the Canadian forum. Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarn

Ontario resident, would like to be added as well, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fred157

I’m currently living in Ontario

I would like to be added, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lindale450

Arachnopets said:


> 1. Must reside in Canada
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IloveMyT

Hey guys id like to join  located in ontario!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

